# " "?

## .

, 
     "   ""  ".    ""    . ..  " "    " ".  ,     ,        . 
   ?  ,                    .     - ?

----------


## .

? -  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*.*,  :    ,    165 .  ().     ,     0%!!!! ,  165-   ,               ,       .    ... ,    ...

----------


## stas

" "    .       ,     .

----------

> 


..       ?

----------


## .

**,

----------

:Wow:         ,    "   ".

----------


## .

...     .    . ,        (     ...   ...)

----------


## .

:   , ,     -    .  . 
  ,        ,           .
 ,     .

----------


## Ringo

> :   , ,     -    .  . 
>   ,        ,           .
>  ,     .


  ..   - , ,  ,            .

----------

"        "   !

----------


## Demin

* .*, 


> ,        ,           .
>  ,     .


    ? ,  ,  .         .  ,   ,         .       .

----------


## Diez

. 
  "DAY"-   "BANKING DAY"-  (      ).      -  .  ,  ,   ,   . :Wink:

----------


## kuzia

> , 
>      "   ""  ".    ""    . ..  " "    " ".  ,     ,        . 
>    ?  ,                    .     - ?


,      .        - (-).     ,         ?!

----------


## stas

*kuzia*,  #4.

----------

